# Innovative Marine NUVO Fusion 30L freshwater



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

The large flat rock may "fit" in there if placed elsewhere, but seems not to add anything
towards the look of the tank being almost directly in the front middle. But others may
get a different impression. Just seems to use up floor space, yet serves no particular
"return value" such as the one in the back left does. That one is sort of a pedestal for
those plants on it.
You might need to get into some detail about the filter intake(?) if you want feedback on that snail issue. A coarse matten type filter over the opening seems like it may be
part or all of the solution. But without more detail it's just a wild guess.


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF (Aug 22, 2014)

The large flat rock is sort of a feeding platform. I had a similar one in my old Fluval Edge as well. I think it doesn't look that bad. ;-)

There are two filter intakes on upper left and right sides of the back wall. They are machined vertical slots in black plastic (plexi). So they are big enough for even farly big snails to squeze through.
In the back there are two filter baskets with media, and then two refugium compartments and one big compartment with return pump in the middle.
So there is hardly anything to prevent snails from migrating to the back.
Maybe i should glue some fine mesh on the intake, but then it will prevent bigger debris from floating into the filter compartment.


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF (Aug 22, 2014)

Some progress,
I have stocked it with some fish: random guppy fry from my desk tank at work, some tetra neons, and one SAE.

Elodea is growing like crazy already.
So is Bacopa.










I have also made my own design tank cover: got few acrylic pieces from Tap Plastics (awesome people, I highly recommend going to the store!). And glued it together with some acrylic hinges.





















Now I think I have a problem with my tank overheating. The weather has been very hot for last week or so, the garage is not really ventilated so hot car engines and water heater add to it. So the tank temp is around 32 deg C. And I lose few neons every day.
Or $1 PetSmart neons are not meant to last.


----------

